

Seven Days of Open Source - myko
http://corner.squareup.com/2013/05/seven-days-of-open-source.html

======
myko
The first of Square's Open Source announcements is OkHttp:
<http://corner.squareup.com/2013/05/announcing-okhttp.html>

Looks pretty handy, built in caching, response compression, and the ability to
point to multiple data centers in case one is being flaky.

